# Gaggia Classic leaking internally



## giantweta (Feb 6, 2010)

I was giving my Gaggia Classic a descale today when I noticed it has started leaking badly - water is running down the rear panel behind the reservoir and exiting from the left rear corner. It leaks enough soak a large dishcloth in a matter of seconds.

I removed the cup heating plate and water filling spout to access the internals and could see water flowing from the shelf that the boiler sits on and down onto the lower level that the pump is mounted on. It appears to be leaking from underneath the boiler.

Any idea if this is a 'normal' fault or something more sinister?

Cheers

Richard


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like it's leaking from the boiler gasket. The boiler is in two parts, the lower part being the group head. They are sealed with a gasket. All you need to do it replace the gasket. If I were you I would strip he boiler asap and emptythe water as if it still contains descale solution it will soon kill the inside of your machine.

Get in touch with member "gaggiamanualservice.com". He can sort you out with a new gasket. If you need any intrucrion re: taking the boiler apart and re-fitting a new gasket just let us know.

Lee

p.s. Get gaggiamanualservice to send you a steam valve o ring too as to do the job you will need to remove the steam valve. Re-fitting it will need a new gasket. Don't worry, only a matter of pence.


----------

